# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Как быть, если нужно отдавать ребенка в государственный детский сад, где кормят мясом

## Elena Kaganskaya

Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста смиренные поклоны! Подскажите пожалуйста, что нам делать, если надо работать, а ребенка отдавать в детский сад, где кормят мясом. Договариваться пробовали: сами готовить они не смогут отдельно, свое приносить санэпидемстанция не разрешит... Уже все извелись, на одну зарплату мы не проживем. 
 Спасибо.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Большинство моих знакомых либо отдавали в небольшие садики (частные) где договаривались о своём питании, либо нанимали сиделку-воспитательницу с достойными качествами характера. И там и там надо платить, но это цена за качество сознания ребенка и его здоровье. Проблемы есть и в описанных мной случаях, так что везде надо держать ухо востро.

----------

